# My window tint recommendation (long)



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

People ask questions about window tint all the time and just recently there were quite a few posts on the topic so I decided to add my $.02 

My primary goal was to find window tint that would give me the most heat rejection. I wanted to keep the factory look so even 20% tint would've been too dark for my tastes.

I checked 3 major brands that offer lifetime warranty and have installers nationwide: Llumar, Formula One and 3M. 
All of them use metalized tints that will not fade or change color and 3M additionally offers carbon injected film called Colorstable that doesn't have any metal in it and still comes with lifetime warranty.

Metalized tints offer the best heat rejection but it's good to check the specs before making a decision because it varies from brand to brand. I decided to go with 35% metalized tint from 3M because I liked the look and it provided a whopping 50% heat rejection. Other brands that I mentioned also offer good performance but I didn't care for their look, it was all charcoal and darker than 3M. 
Initially I wanted to go with 3M Colorstable tint since I thought it would not interfere with radar detector and radio reception but after reading posts here and talking with the installers I decided not to worry about it and so far don't have any problems.

Installation is top notch, tint goes all the way to the edge of the side windows, rear window is done in one piece and it looks like film sticks to the dreaded dot matrix. This can be sometimes problematic and one of the installers said that he would sand it down but I didn't want to do that. 
I was told not to roll windows down for at least 3 days and not to clean them inside for a month. I still have a few bubbles on the rear window but they are supposed to disappear after two weeks.

I would recommend any of the brands I mentioned but if you want lighter, natural looking tint in 35% range then 3M is the way to go. It is more of a smoke tint with some blueish hue to it and is quite reflective in certain light. I think it especially complements gray and silver metallics.

Good way to check if you like the look is to take some film samples from different shops and stick them on your windows. Removal can be problematic but some Goo-Off should take care of it.

Here are the pictures:


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Good choice. It looks fantastic. The tint goes perfectly with the color of your car.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Pics look great. I also went with 35% metalized tint. I'm not exactly sure what brand it is though. I knew the guy personally who does tint locally. He sanded down my dot matrix on my rear window and I was very pleased with the result of the entire job.

Keep in mind I went with 5% tint on the rear window and moonroof so my 35% may look darker from certain angles. :thumbup:


----------



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

*My .02*

Okay first off, you guys make all this window tint stuff way to complicated. The only thing to consider when getting window tint is:

1) Can other people driving next to me on the freeway see into my car? (i.e. Can the guy in the Kenworth next to you see your wife/girlfriend/domestic partner giving you road head?)
2) If yes to question one, does it bother you?
3) If no to question two, don't go any darker

----FDM


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Looks exactly like mine! I used Solargard HP Charcoal 32 which has a 53% heat rejection according to their website. It also seems to have excellent visability from the inside. This was very noticable in my sister's A4 where they are using 10% tint on the back 3 windows. It was a lot easier to see out than my father-in-law's Trooper that also has 10% tint but is using a different brand.

Those that may want it a bit darker looking can get 20% tint on the back window (similar in concept to tgravo2's) without having to get the side windows darker.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

FlyingDutchMan said:


> Okay first off, you guys make all this window tint stuff way to complicated. The only thing to consider when getting window tint is:
> 
> 1) Can other people driving next to me on the freeway see into my car? (i.e. Can the guy in the Kenworth next to you see your wife/girlfriend/domestic partner giving you road head?)
> 2) If yes to question one, does it bother you?
> ...


:tsk: I don't care who can see me, I wasn't going darker than 35%. I don't want people to look at the car and the first thing they notice is the tint, because the windows are blacked out.


----------



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

You guys *ALWAYS* forget one brand of tint that also carries a lifetime warranty... Madico!

Specs: http://www.madico.com/AutoSpecs.htm

This tint, when installed properly, is very good at everything you mentioned and as long as you go with the Charcool line it will NEVER affect any electronics. I'm so surprised you people miss this brand, I love it on my car.

Also, any metallized films WILL screw with radar detectors and such.. its impossible for it not to, think of the science behind the two things!


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

pcmike, 

I haven't checked Madico because I didn't see any shops in my area. 

If you don't apply window tint in front of your detector's antenna (some people tint their windshields :yikes: or the top part ) then your detector will work fine. I haven't noticed any problems with my Passport 8500. V1 has additional antenna in the back that can be affected but waves will still bounce off the objects in front and will be picked up by the antenna in front like in the rest of radar detectors. Arrows will not show the right direction of the source but that's all that can happen.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Nice!

btw, there is this tint that does not look any darker at all, it's like clear, with no metalic look whatsoever, but it has the highest heat resistence... only problem is, i got quoted $700 for a tint job with that tint last time I asked... and I actually do want to have darker windows to have slightly more privacy... 

--Andrew


----------



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

My bad F1Crazy... I meant to make that message specific to V1 owners! Multitasking isn't always a good thing 

*addendum to my first response: the message is really only valid for V1 radar detectors and any other electronic device that has to get reception from any window other than the front.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

ayn said:


> Nice!
> 
> btw, there is this tint that does not look any darker at all, it's like clear, with no metalic look whatsoever, but it has the highest heat resistence... only problem is, i got quoted $700 for a tint job with that tint last time I asked... and I actually do want to have darker windows to have slightly more privacy...
> 
> --Andrew


:yikes: $700?!?! that is crazy. For me, one reason for buying the tint is for the look too. Plus I could never pay that much for tint


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Looks great F1!


I paid alittle more for my tint (Llumar-$279 for a 330ci) because:
A) Nasa uses it in space to protect astronauts from the harmful effects of the sun.
B) Lifetime guarantee on the product itself as well as the best warranty in the business.
C)It was highly recommended by our local BMW and Porsche chapters.


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Isn't it funny how prices vary so much. My Llumar tint was only $195.


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

I happen to like light tints with heat rejection as primary function as well. I did some research and found Huper Optik to be a good choice. It's a German branded ceramic film. As a comparison, their 40% tint has 80% heat rejection, and even the 60% tint has 60% heat rejection.

http://www.huperoptik.com/


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Jspeed said:


> I happen to like light tints with heat rejection as primary function as well. I did some research and found Huper Optik to be a good choice. It's a German branded ceramic film. As a comparison, their 40% tint has 80% heat rejection, and even the 60% tint has 60% heat rejection.
> 
> http://www.huperoptik.com/


Sounds very nice but I'm sure it's hard to find an installer.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Love my 35% Formula One metallic tint. Love it. :thumbup:


----------



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

Ripsnort said:


> Looks great F1!
> 
> I paid alittle more for my tint (Llumar-$279 for a 330ci) because:
> A) Nasa uses it in space to protect astronauts from the harmful effects of the sun.


Given NASA's recent track record protecting astronauts; I am not sure I would use the tint for just that reason.

---FDM

PS Paid $165 for the Non-NASA approved Llumar(coupe-5 windows) So much for saving money.


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

check out http://www.tintdude.com/

lots of info.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

F1Crazy said:


> Sounds very nice but I'm sure it's hard to find an installer.


I came across this with a Google search. I'm very intrigued by this ceramic tint technology, especially with their claims of heat rejection. I'm going to submit a dealer search request and see if anyone installs it here in the San Diego area.

http://www.huperoptikusa.com


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

ayn said:


> Nice!
> 
> btw, there is this tint that does not look any darker at all, it's like clear, with no metalic look whatsoever, but it has the highest heat resistence... only problem is, i got quoted $700 for a tint job with that tint last time I asked... and I actually do want to have darker windows to have slightly more privacy...
> 
> --Andrew


Do you know what brand of tint that is? I wonder if an installer would be willing to put that inside the windshield? If it has no color but high heat rejection that would seem to be ideal.


----------



## hynt20 (Aug 10, 2003)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> Isn't it funny how prices vary so much. My Llumar tint was only $195.


Hi was that a local place in Columbus ?? I am thinking of getting something done on mine, I am in Dayton so Columbus is not too much of a drive...


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

Used many different brands, but here in the desert, I have found Formula One to offer the best of all worlds and have this on all My cars, and most of the Windows in my House!


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

hynt20 said:


> Hi was that a local place in Columbus ??


Yes, it was a place called "Mr Tint" here locally. It is a couple guys that have been doing tinting for 20+ years. Very knowledgable and friendly. My BMW dealer highly recommended them. Your can reach them at 614-351-8468. They are located at 1092 Frank Rd on the south side of Columbus.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Jspeed said:


> I happen to like light tints with heat rejection as primary function as well. I did some research and found Huper Optik to be a good choice. It's a German branded ceramic film. As a comparison, their 40% tint has 80% heat rejection, and even the 60% tint has 60% heat rejection.
> 
> http://www.huperoptik.com/


For anyone in Southern California interested in this tint, as I said earlier I went through the huperoptikusa dealer quote email system. Here is the message I received yesterday. I can't personally recommend this place since I haven't dealt with them, but I think I'd give it a try for my next car. The heat rejection of the ceramic tint looks just incredible, and they sound very professional. I definitely want to avoid metal film next time around since it hosed my AM radio reception (I currently have Formula One 38% metal tint). Also, if I end up getting my dream M3 I'll have to get that accessory Valentine One to go along with it and I wouldn't want to take any chances. :eeps:


> Thank you for your email. The price for tinting your BMW 325ci (2 doors, quarter glass, and rear windshield) is $215.00 with Metalized "Titanium" window film or $475.00 with Ceramic window film. This price does include a limited lifetime manufacturer's warranty, free mobile service (within Orange County), and the highest of installation standards. All roll-down door windows will be shaved to the very top edge and your rear window will be done in one piece.
> 
> The ceramic window film line was developed to provide superior sun protection, as much as 84% Infrared Light Filtration, while appearing more subtle and less reflective than conventional metal window films. Ceramic window films also allow AM, FM, Cell Phone, and GPS signals through in order to keep all the components and electronics working properly.
> 
> ...


If anyone ends up getting the Huper Optik ceramic tint, I'd really be interested to hear how you like it. Please follow-up!


----------



## Mike99PA (Apr 2, 2004)

Sun-Tek Window Tint applied to the front windows.


----------

